# Tarifwechsel



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.Ich hatte mal den Powertarif bei Freenet. Versehentlich wurde übers Eumex, also beim ISDN-Anschluss die Nummer geändert. Deshalb wurde alles zum Standarttarif abgerechnet, obwohl ja ein Powertarif bestand. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dagen anzugehen?
Für Tipps bin ich dankar!


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

Susi schrieb:
			
		

> Powertarif/Standarttarif bei Freenet. Versehentlich wurde die Nummer geändert.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dagen anzugehen?


Haben die zwei Tarife unterschiedliche Einwahlnummern? Wenn ja, wer ist Schuld an der Nummernänderung und gegen wen willst Du angehen - doch wohl nicht etwa gegen den Provider, der kann ja wohl kaum was für das Versehen.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Februar 2005)

Wenn ein einstellender "Guter Geist" bei dir das verursacht hat, ist er den richtige Ansprechpartner.
Wenn die Telco Mist gebaut hat, diese. 

Wobei die Telco definit vertragliche Pflichten hat, ein "Guter Geist" als "Gefälligkeitsverhältnis"-Diener möglicherweise nicht ...

Ein wenig mehr Futter brauchen wir schon für eine Antwort, wobei die Grenze dann auch wiederum, bald erreicht ist, wo wir wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes wieder aufhören werden, konkret zu helfen ...

 :bussi:


----------

